# Correct me if I'm Wrong



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

My 17 week old pup is currently on Nature's Variety RAW and TOTW. I just bought a large bag of Orijen to replace the TOTW. At first, I was going to do 75% RAW and 25% kibble but decided to change it up a bit.

Each RAW patty = 8oz.
Each oz. = 65 calories

I am feeding three times a day, So I've decided to do a patty per meal to make it easier for myself (no cutting).

That would be 24oz. a day in RAW (1560 calories)

I think I got 1872 Calories per day for my pups weight and age off of Nature's Variety's website. 

That leave 312 calories left to be kibble, basing off of Orijen's food is 450 calories = 1 cup. If my math is right, that is 11-12oz per day, or about 4oz. per serving. 

Well I used the scale to measure the exact amount I would serve per meal, it filled my 1 cup scoop all the way up. That seems like alot of kibble when serving 24oz. of RAW on top of that already. 

If anyone understands what I'm trying to say, am I doing this right?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

You lost me - too much calculating. If you are going to feed both kibble and raw, I would make one meal all raw the next meal all kibble, etc. I would get hung up on calories per serving, feed the pup what he will eat over a given time. If he gets fat, cut back, if he is boney, feed more.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

The kibble and raw digest at different rates, so like Doc said, it is important to only do one type of food for each meal. 

Also, Orijin often has a really high protein level for a pup. I have seen many pups that cant handle it. just keep an eye on your pup The other raw experts can explain why better than I.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Also, If I am reading right.... You have one cup equal...a certain # of calories and then trying to weight it out. They are not the same ounces. The cup ounce is a measurement of volume. and then other is a measurement of mass (weight).

If you wanted to be precise about doing both Raw and Kibble. Do 2 meals RAW and one meal kibble. 

To get a better measure of weight you would need to know the kcal/kg. I assumed you got the Large breed puppy, which has 3900 kcal/kg. You then divide by 1000 to get grams. So 3.9 kcal/g. There is approximately 28 grams in one ounce. If you multiple right you should get 109.2 kcal/oz. (kcal = Calorie)

So an example of a daily meal could be: 

Breakfast: 2 patties NV= 1040 Cal

Lunch: 1 NV patty= 520 Cal

Dinner: 2.9 oz. Orijen (This is by weight)

When you were speaking of ounces before you got a bit mixed up.
There are 8oz in a cup, So by using the Volume method he should be getting between 2/3 and 3/4 of a cup of kibble a day.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, helped alot. Thanks. I will start feeding the kibble at the end of the day. I was just trying to divide the food up evenly, but of course if its not healthy for the pup, no sense in doing it.

Thanks for your guys' help!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: smerryThe kibble and raw digest at different rates, so like Doc said, it is important to only do one type of food for each meal.


This is a popular internet myth that has never really been proven. Many feed it mixed no problems. I would do whatever works best for you and the dog.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not very expereienced with this but it seems to me it would be perfectly fine to divide it evenly throughout the day. To me, this seems more beneficial, that way they are not full in the morning, starving at lunch, and then







by dinner because they don't get any RAW.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: smerryThe kibble and raw digest at different rates, so like Doc said, it is important to only do one type of food for each meal.
> 
> Also, Orijin often has a really high protein level for a pup. I have seen many pups that cant handle it. just keep an eye on your pup The other raw experts can explain why better than I.


Its funny, I read so many threads about how great TOTW is, so I pick some up and then post about how the feeding went. All of a sudden, everyone tells me how bad the food is and how the high calcium levels are bad for pups. (Wish this was mentioned in all of those threads)

So, I decide change to a better LB puppy food. I read countless threads about how everyone loves Orijen and they swear by it. 98% say the high protein is just a myth and its no big deal, 2% say its not good for pups. So I go with the 98% and pick some up. I post about it, first thing thats said is about how its not good for pups. (Not mad or anything, just a coincedience thats all)


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

What I think was said there is that for some pups, the high levels of protein are a bit rich. Your pup has been on RAw though, so the high levels of protein shouldn't be a problem. The Calcium level is what is crucial and Orijen has correct levels. You are doing a fine job!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

